# JFrame Größe auf ContentPane Größe abstimmen



## dllmain (14. Mai 2006)

Ich hab ein JFrame und will, dass das ContentPane 300x300 groß ist.
Wie mach ich das?

JFrame.setSize setzt ja die Fläche des Gesamtfensters, nicht nur
des ContentPanes. Komischerseise ist bei mir getContentPane().getWidth()
auch immer 300, getHeight ebenso, was eigentlich Blödsinn ist, weil die
Titelleiste und die Ränder ja Platz verbrauchen. Differenz draufaddieren
geht also nicht.

Mach ich was falsch?
Hat einer ne Idee?


Danke im voraus!, Sebastian


----------



## Illuvatar (15. Mai 2006)

Was passiert, wenn du die preferredSize der ContentPane setzt und dann pack() aufrufst?
Ansonsten könntest du zu den 300 noch die entsprechenden Werte aus getInsets() draufaddieren.


----------



## dllmain (15. Mai 2006)

ich hab beide wege probiert und mich für die pack()-variante
entschieden, weil sie im gegensatz zur insets-variante auch
funktioniert, wenn das fenster nicht sichtbar ist.

ganz dickes dankeschön!


falls es noch wen interessiert, hier die fertige methode für ein jframe:


```
public void setContentSize(int x, int y) {
	this.getContentPane().setPreferredSize(new Dimension(x, y));
	this.pack();
}
```


----------

